# Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 13, 2010)

The best Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A odds from over 15 bookmakers​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3742;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------

